# Book reccommendations?



## hols (Aug 25, 2004)

Can anyone reccommend any books to help deal with coming to terms with being childless or coping with failed tx?

I was thinking of something like inspirational woman through out the years who have achieved a lot with their lives despite not having children but fiction and self-help would be good too.

Thank you

Holly x


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Hols,

I'm sorry you're having to ask for a book like this. It's so hard.

I've pasted this thread on for you to have a look at. Its about the book "Childfree and loving it" - you can order it from Amazon. Lots of girls on here have read it and it has helped them look things in a different, more positive light.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54301.0.html

Best of luck, 
Love Gill xo


----------



## Mamf (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, 

I would agree that the Childfree and Loving it Book is really helpful, very positive and encouraging about seeing a life without children. I can also recommend a book called Beyond Childlessness - it's less upbeat than the first one but is from the point of view of ladies who have wanted children but have been unable to have them or have suddenly found that they "missed the boat" and have had to come to terms with being childless. 

There is also one other book called (I think) The Hollow Heart, which is one woman's journey through IVF and recurrent failures. It's really interesting to see things from another perspective but is more autobiographical than the others. 

All books are from different perspectives but I've found them both really good in their own way. They certainly highlight all of the questions you have at 3am and nobody can seem to answer them for you!

Good luck, and I hope they help. 

Sam
xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Holly
Welcome on to the thread!!!
I have read both of the books 'living child free' and 'beyond childlessness'. They are both different books, but coming from two different angles. They are both very positive books and very helpful and i am so glad that i read them. 
Sam - i will look for the book on 'hollow heart'? is it good?
All the best...
love astridxx


----------



## hols (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I'll look those up today. I also found a book of poetry on Amazon which I've ordered called I Will Bear This Scar: Poems of Childless Women. I'll let you know what it's like - sounds potentially a bit heavy but it was the only one I could find yesterday. 

Holly x


----------



## Mamf (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Astrid, 

The Hollow Heart book is really good but to be honest I found it quite emotionally draining; I think you have to be feeling quite level mood-wise as it is a bit close to home at some points, but it's still worth a read. 

I still think that the Childfree book is the best around (certainly in my situation) but I can see that it may seem a bit glib and lighthearted for some people. 

Sam
xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Sam
Thanks for the reply!!!
I will read it when i am in the middle of my cycle  ....i will stay away from it during PMT ....and i will have a glass of wine, whilst reading it...Hopefully it won't make me too sad.
Thanks i will look on Amazon for it....
love astridxx


----------



## ally b (Jan 25, 2006)

have any of you read adoption after infertility by Patricia Irwin Johnston.
It's quite informative and may be useful for ladies and their dear partners who decide to follow this route.

Luv Ally


----------



## JudithS (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a really useful thread. I will certainly try some of these books.
I am halfway through "Pink for a Girl" by Isla McGuckin. It is about the author's attempts to get pregnant and all the treatment she tried, both conventional and alternative. I skipped to the end and know she never had a child. It is well written -- she writes for a living, but this is definitely an anecdotal, layperson's account rather than a medical book. It is the only book on the topic I could find in any bookshop and obviously I wasn't using good words to search on when I tried Amazon as all I could find were books on _overcoming_ infertility, which are no use to me now.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Judith

I am glad that you have found this topic useful...
I have sent you an IM...
thanks astridxx


----------

